# Keine Edelsteine mehr in Erzvorkommen?



## Petrerus (29. Mai 2008)

Hallöle,

ich bin etwas verwundert. War die letzte Zeit wenig mit meinem 70iger on und wollte heute morgen mal wieder Teufelseisen- und Adamantiterz farmen. Nur irgendwie sind da keine Edelsteine mehr drin.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Geht das nur mir so, oder ist das auch bei Euch so?


bgG

Petrerus


----------



## Toyuki (29. Mai 2008)

*hust* *hust* patch notes...
wurde rausgepachtet


----------



## Tirkari (29. Mai 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> *hust* *hust* patch notes...
> wurde rausgepachtet


Ach, und welcher Patch soll das gewesen sein, wo es in den Patchnotes drin stehen soll?
_Bergbau
    * Die Chance, dass beim Verhütten von Erzen die Fertigkeit gesteigert wird, wurde in den meisten Fällen erhöht. _ 
wirds ja wohl nicht gewesen sein und das ist das einzige, was in den 2.4 und folgenden Patches zu Bergbau steht.
Wenn steht das entweder sehr versteckt da oder nur in irgendwelchen inoffiziellen, bei dem Einbau von dem neuen Tagesquest für Sammelberufe hatten sie die Edelsteine glaub ich versehentlich rausgepatched (versehentlich sag ich, weil es eben soweit ich weiß nicht in den offiziellen drin steht und weil es auch meiner Meinung nach weder sinnvoll noch logisch ist)

Hustend auf irgendwelche Patchnotes zu verweisen ist ja schön und gut, aber wenn man dazu dann nix weiteres liefert, kann man es auch genauso gut sein lassen.


----------



## Ryanna (29. Mai 2008)

Seit Patch 2.4 habe ich keine grünen Steine mehr abgebaut. Blaue waren wie vorher recht selten zu finden.


----------



## Maternus (30. Mai 2008)

Keine Ahnung haben, aber auf die Patchnotes verweisen... *daumen hoch*

Zum Topic: Geht mir ähnlich, ich bekomme aus den Erzen überhaupt keine Edelsteine mehr heraus.


----------



## Kaladial (30. Mai 2008)

Petrerus schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> 
> ich bin etwas verwundert. War die letzte Zeit wenig mit meinem 70iger on und wollte heute morgen mal wieder Teufelseisen- und Adamantiterz farmen. Nur irgendwie sind da keine Edelsteine mehr drin.
> 
> ...



was für edelsteine willste denn drin haben?


----------



## c25xe (3. Juni 2008)

Maternus schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung haben, aber auf die Patchnotes verweisen... *daumen hoch*
> 
> Zum Topic: Geht mir ähnlich, ich bekomme aus den Erzen überhaupt keine Edelsteine mehr heraus.



blaue steine sind noch drin ... nur eben nich wirklich oft.


----------



## Churchak (15. Juni 2008)

warn sie ja eh noch nie aber hab auch keine grünen mehr drin gehabt seit anno dünnemals ....... kann man ja froh sein wenn man noch nen juwe hat ...........


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juni 2008)

hatte in letzter zeit (wenn mal ein vorkommen im weg ist) auch keine .. naja ich farm so slten kann ich nicht sagen das ich es nach xx mal nix bekommen hab oder so .. aber der erklärt warum die preise gestiegen sind .. hmm


----------



## Fauzi (19. Juni 2008)

haben sie ja nun wieder reingepatcht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lootelf (9. Juli 2008)

Fauzi schrieb:


> haben sie ja nun wieder reingepatcht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber nur auf'm PTR, bis 2.4.3 live geht, werden auch weiterhin keine "grünen" Edelsteine in Erzvorkommen zu finden sein.

Und ja, es wurde mit 2.4.2 aufgrund eines Fehlers rausgepatcht. Das stand aber meines Wissens nicht in den offiziellen Patchnotes, von daher kann es nicht jeder wissen.


----------



## Crodar (1. August 2008)

Blaue seit mehreren Tagen (seit letztem Patch) keine mehr.
Grüne bisher nur noch im Khorium...

grml
Crodar


----------



## Dagonzo (2. August 2008)

Steht aber so nicht in den Patchnotes drin.

Auszug:
- Bergbau
    In Metallvorkommen können nun wieder Edelsteine grüner
    Qualität gefunden werden. Die Droprate von Edelsteinen blauer
    Qualität bleibt unverändert.

Vielleicht hattest du einfach nur Pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odis74 (14. August 2008)

Wobei diese Patchnotes eh Fehlerhaft waren. Da standen sachen drinnen von wegen verzauberungen und so die nicht den tatsachen entsprechen. Dementsprechend gab es in nem Forum bei Blizzard ne Stellungnahme das es erst mti dem nächsten kommt.
Was die Edelsteine selber betrifft ist anscheinend wirklich nix an grünen Steinchen drinnen. Allerdings findet man tatsächlich wieder blaue Edelsteine. Hab erst gestern Abend in Adamantit welche drinnen gehabt.

Grüße


----------



## Churchak (15. August 2008)

doch es sind grüne steine in allen BC erzvorkommen drin! ich hab schon in jeder art vorkommen seit dem patch welche gefunden!
nur sind grüne genauso selten zu finden wie blaue,sprich man bekommt geschätzte 2 grüne auf 200 erz


----------

